# Who else has a non eco with trifecta/intake?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've gotten low 7s, like 7.2 or 7.3
Vince is also running a slightly more aggressive tune then ANYONE else. No one has his personal tune


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Shawn, what did you use to measure it? And what mods?

Also, Vince said I'm making the same power as he is- 210tq/170hp according to my logs. I also have an '11 which has favorable gearing compared to his '12 cruze. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a 7.1 the last time I logged. That was using Torque app which is just as accurate as Scanguage.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm using torque as well. What are the specs on your cruze?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Slecyk, how are you launching? Are you launching off idle or brake torquing to launch under boost and a higher rpm?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Just from idle


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely try different launching techniques, use that automatic to your advantage. With your left foot floor the brakes and with your right foot floor the gas, wait a second to build rpm's and boost then release the brakes and you're off!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Definitely try different launching techniques, use that automatic to your advantage. With your left foot floor the brakes and with your right foot floor the gas, wait a second to build rpm's and boost then release the brakes and you're off!



Sounds good, I'll give it a whirl right now cuz I'm headin out. Will report back.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I'm using torque as well. What are the specs on your cruze?


 1LT with Injen and Trifecta.



Skilz10179 said:


> Slecyk, how are you launching? Are you launching off idle or brake torquing to launch under boost and a higher rpm?


This ^ I launched brake boosting at about 3k rpm's with T/C on. Minimal slip and pulled pretty hard. I realized after the first time that you have to shift at around 5700 rpm's and it will pull hard thru the gears.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Sounds good, I'll give it a whirl right now cuz I'm headin out. Will report back.


 Looking forward to hearing the results. Sometimes it takes some trial and error to find the sweet spot in the rpm range depending on traction.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Tried it out. My cruze only lets me rev to 2.1 to 2.2k with the brake down. Launching from 2k didn't help my time at all...was gettin low 8s. Not sure why I can't rev higher.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Tried it out. My cruze only lets me rev to 2.1 to 2.2k with the brake down. Launching from 2k didn't help my time at all...was gettin low 8s. Not sure why I can't rev higher.


:signs053:Anyone ever find out how high the stall is in the factory convertor?


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

yup...mine wont rev past about 2k as well...and i was hoping the tune would change that..when i actually get it.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

thats interesting seeing as I was launching at 3k....:wtf:


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Tried it out. My cruze only lets me rev to 2.1 to 2.2k with the brake down. Launching from 2k didn't help my time at all...was gettin low 8s. Not sure why I can't rev higher.


That's really odd that you're not getting any different results. It should be a night and day difference between a idle /0 boost and 2000 rpm and full boost unless you're launching under too much power causing excessive wheel spin. I know when I drove a cruze AT it was a total dog taking off from idle, but I was with the sales guy so I didn't try any launching techniques on the test drive lol. 

For those wondering, the highest rpm you can brake torque to is the converter's stall speed.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

ill have to give it another try. Wouldnt the stall speed be the same on every car though? And theres no way Im getting full boost at 2k rpm......


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

slecyk said:


> ill have to give it another try. Wouldnt the stall speed be the same on every car though? And theres no way Im getting full boost at 2k rpm......


on the stock tune full boost is achieved at 1850rpm. on trifecta i think it's a smidge later, like 2200-2400rpm in 1st gear due to traction issues from the "instant" torque. 

and no, the stall speed is different in every car, alot of muscle cars that drag race will installer higher rpm stall converters to launch at higher rpm's


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll have to check out my boost guage again. Also, by every car I meant every cruze.


----------



## neo_ws6 (May 24, 2011)

With traction control off I can hold higher lunch RPM. I've only tried up to 2800 so far.. With it on it limits me to 1800 or so.
With Trifecta measured with the torque app with TC on I ran a 7.9
Same with TC off I can get 7.6.
No other mods. Ambient temperature was 61°.
Also the torque app is telling me im getting +31hp & +46lb/ft. Awesome!
im only day 3 in and I still owe Vince my data log. Been raining so I have waiting for a dry road.


----------



## neo_ws6 (May 24, 2011)

Got boost have you ever figured out the PID code for the gear selection on Torque?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

neo_ws6 said:


> Got boost have you ever figured out the PID code for the gear selection on Torque?


No I haven't. I forgot my phone at home today buy If you go into setting you can import custom PID codes for different makes. I loaded one for Pontiac and it showed a few different active sensors that didn't show before. I don't remember if Gear Selection was one though.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

neo_ws6 said:


> With traction control off I can hold higher lunch RPM. I've only tried up to 2800 so far.. With it on it limits me to 1800 or so.
> With Trifecta measured with the torque app with TC on I ran a 7.9
> Same with TC off I can get 7.6.
> No other mods. Ambient temperature was 61°.
> ...


come to think about it I might have had T/C off to when launching at 3k. could've sworn I did do it with it on though. Imma have to try it out tonight now.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea I was able to launch at 3k with tc off but theres too much tire spin. Seems like 2k is the sweet spot but I gotta test it again to see if I get any better times.

Also I would reccomend always turning the tc off because I was getting some stabilitrak errors when I tried with the tc on. I reflashed my tune and it went away though.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya I tried again and with t/c on it holds at 2k. I did it with t/c off at 2.5k and it launched perfect. a little bit of spin but better than it grabbing hard enough to break the transaxle.


----------

